
I Want to Live in Silicon Valley - yegor256a
https://www.yegor256.com/2019/02/12/silicon-valley-benefits.html
======
masonic
"You can get cactus stickers for your laptop, just by writing an honest five-
stars review on Amazon..."

This is a definition of "honest" with which I was previously unfamiliar.

